# Ok, someone has wound the Mayan countdown clock!



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

December 22, 2012 is ????

With the chain of events throughout world history..I'm surprised that most of
us are still around...to claim real estate from the cockroaches.
Anticipating some "major event" happening in 2012, before, or on December 22.
I have connections to a line that will guarantee your safe passage to one
cloud filled astral meadow or a netherworld with wild parties, sad faces,
angry faces and all the dictators, one could ever want.

The problem is that it takes money to get there. I will gladly collect your
earthly belongs for your safe passage and pass them on to you when the
time is appropriate.

So to put you in the spirit of giving..here are the lyrics to the Pink Floyd
"money"...

Money, 
Get away 
You get a good job with good pay and you're okay 
Money,
It's a gas 
Grab that cash with both hands and make a stash 
New car, caviar, four star daydream 
Think I'll buy me a football team 

Money, 
It's a crime 
Share it fairly 
But don't take a slice of my pie! 
Money, 
So they say 
Is the root of all evil today 
But if you ask for a raise 
It's no surprise that they're giving none away 

Ok..everyone in a generous mood?
MG..being a money gal..you can be an investor for HeavenINC..or even maybe
"the other Guy".
However Heaven INC paying big returns on investments right now..but you can certainly "rest assured", that your money is safe if invested in Heaven_assets.Inc.

ok lets hear it from the boys..and ladies too!

The other guy is offering more but there is a catch...
he gave me his 1-800 # 1-666 FOR SOUL
wait a minute guys...let me call him on the phone...

Carve: Beezlebub?
The Other Guy? "yes"?
Do you have any special investment schemes where my CMF money friends
can make a killing and get rich beyond their wildest dreams?
The O.G." Yes" we certainly do..there is HadesINC bring in 1000% returns for
a long, long time..
and Hellish_Good_Returns that are bring in 2000% over eternity ..
Carver: Do investors have to pay taxes on those?
The OG.."No, there are no taxes here."
Carver: "Ok then, I will let them know if they are interested....sound too good to
be true."
The O.G. "Very good then...we need all the business we can get these days"


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

carverman said:


> However Heaven INC paying big returns on investments right now..but you can certainly "rest assured", that your money is safe if invested in Heaven_assets.Inc.


You wrote a similar post a few months ago [about another end of the world], which was hysterically funny; this is a 2nd best! 

Thanks for all the humour [& knowledge] that you bring to this forum!

Oh, what made you change your avatar? Nice one!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> You wrote a similar post a few months ago [about another end of the world], which was hysterically funny; this is a 2nd best!
> 
> Thanks for all the humour [& knowledge] that you bring to this forum!
> 
> Oh, what made you change your avatar? Nice one!


You, my dear.
I was getting tired of the "troll at the computer" avatar...although
in some cases it was appropriate, because I like to troll the CMF waters
looking for a "nibble"...works most of the time.

The other reason, I changed it is that I now have a second kitty (a young fixed
male), that appears to have been abandoned by his (owners?) just up my street.
About 3 weeks ago, he was coming around to all the houses and "talking in cat language" that he was starving and looking for work as a mouser
for room and board. 

I don't have any mice problems since I have another female cat (11 yrs) and although she is pampered like a queen on a throne, she don't do dishes and she doesn't have to mouse. 

So I let Rascal (or Roscoe?) in..at first there was a bit of a disagreement
between the two cats who should be the "boss" of the household..but
I adjucated the matter, and now Katie has my computer room exclusively with a nice window shelf for a view on the birds/squirrels in the back yard, 
and 
Roscoe has my craft/carving room exclusively in the basement directly below where he sleeps at night.

So now the cats are taking shifts for the run of the house (Roscoe in the
day) and Katie being nocturnal at night..works for them and it works for me.

Dan K.

PS: to ADMIN or whomever runs the CMF CP s/w (vBulletin) that is reponsible for avatars, sigs etc..

EVEN IF I COMPLY WITH THE REQUIREMENTS OF THE AVATAR
70 X 70 pixels...when finally uploading to the CMF server..I get a strange
user error message.."failed to upload file"
even though it appears that it did..

what gives? 

this is a poor user feedback..and should be corrected..if the avatar pic file
gets updated as it did with mine..you should not be getting that error message
on the upload WITH NO REASONS GIVEN.

ie: "Failed to upload file" Reason: I just don't like you or your stupid avatar file!
or "Failed to upload file" Reason: just kidding/pulling your leg you ingrate!
etc...


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

There are a few "end of the world" disaster movies coming out.

Hard to think of a way that earth hasn't been destroyed in the movies.

Nuclear war, ice age, tidal wave, sun spots, meteors, volcanos, aliens.

Who would have though it really would be bankers who did it?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

There is an end of the world thread in the investing forum. I think it's called the road ahead. 

They talk about zombies, gold, guns, ammo and surviving the apocalypse. 

I will kill those zombies, even though they keep coming. I will build a team and strategy to keep myself alive. As for my gold, it will be burried somewhere. I will hunt food and survive like Bear Grills.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

I haven't seen any Hollywood movies about goldbugs yet, I would go see that


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> There are a few "end of the world" disaster movies coming out.
> 
> Hard to think of a way that earth hasn't been destroyed in the movies.
> 
> *Who would have though it really would be bankers who did it*?


And there is this guy that has been selling his book "The Great Bust ahead"
for a few years now..long before the Mayan 2012 "armaggedon clock" came
on the scene. He updates his books and website every so often and claims
he predicted the big collapse in 2008/2009....
http://www.thegreatbustahead.com/


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

ddkay said:


> I haven't seen any Hollywood movies about goldbugs yet, I would go see that


What, you haven't seen "Goldfinger"?..one of the earlier James Bond movies,
where Goldfinger tries to take over the world's gold..including all the gold
stored at Fort Knox Ky?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldfinger_(film)

Had he succeeded, those gold buyer's TV ads ("sell us your unwanted gold..
and we'll give you a "fair" price of it" ) hoarders,
would never have started to get a foothold and drive up the price of gold to 
almost $1600 an ounce! 

Greed! Greed! Greed! I say! Shame on them!


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I think I'll start a Canadian Franchise http://eternal-earthbound-pets.com/

Unfortunately this service has been discontinued. No one thinks about consequences of their belief systems. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20100807172925/http://www.rapture-orphan-rescue.com/


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> I think I'll start a Canadian Franchise http://eternal-earthbound-pets.com/
> 
> Unfortunately this service has been discontinued. No one thinks about consequences of their belief systems.


B..it's never too late to start up a soul saving mission for pets and other
"carbon based units"....for a fee up front, f course. 
In todays inflation reality $1000 for initial membership per person and $1000 per
year is not out of line. Not only the pet owner, but their pets as well
will be rescued from the "end of days"...at the appropriate time..when "our
spaceship lands". 

As the bible (in certain scriptures) mentions, that at the end of the true
end of days ..Good will battle Evil..and it's going to be a horrific fight!

For those that don't want to be "collateral damage" in that fire fight..just like
life insurance schemes, should subscribe to a ticket out of this earthly "hell hole" onto
another plane where life is always good.

Nobody wants any more "false profits"...so begone Harold Camping and
lets us..Carver-Berubeland Salvation Enterprises take over.
After all Harold C. , if ya can't predict with any accurancy and keep move the date
ahead again and again.. (Friday Oct 21 has come and gone), you better get off those drugs yer taking and find some new way of getting "inspired"...

http://www.globalpost.com/dispatche...ure-friday-october-21-2011-judgment-day-again

Now, before we start taking memberships.."B"... 
do you want to be the banker or me? Or should we share that responsibilty and split the profits?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh yeah I forgot about Goldfinger, but two gold bubbles have passed since that was made. It's time for another.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

ddkay said:


> Oh yeah I forgot about Goldfinger, but two gold bubbles have passed since that was made. It's time for another.


Ya, It's one of my favorites and one of the best in the James Bond series..
especially the character that Honor Blackman played...
http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0000345/


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Carver, 

I'll take the kids you take the pets. 

Because I'm an irreverent, paganistic atheist, I don't care what kind of afterlife you went to, I don't discriminate that way. If you want to protect your children/pets when you rapture or it's the mayan calender that you're worried about, I'll help


----------



## cosmica76 (Jan 31, 2011)

"The Mayans" is next propaganda! Only people can destroy this World with their intolerance and egoism.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> Carver,
> 
> I'll take the kids you take the pets.
> 
> Because I'm an irreverent, paganistic atheist, I don't care what kind of afterlife you went to, I don't discriminate that way. If you want to protect your children/pets when you rapture or it's the mayan calender that you're worried about, I'll help


at my age, the mayan calendar is the least of my worries! 
Maybe there is an afterlife and maybe not...lots of speculation
and people want to believe that there is...but deep down I feel that
when the lights go off in our bodies, they stay off forever.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Just to be clear the Mayan calender is not predicting the end.

It is predicting major events/changes that are well founded.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Daniel A. said:


> Just to be clear the Mayan calender is not predicting the end.
> 
> It is predicting major events/changes that are well founded.


The bible also mentions major events, earthquakes, sunamis, floods, massive storms, drought in some parts, so the "end of the world" doesn't have to stop exactly on December 22 or 23 in 2012.
It could also be part of a gradual change.. a shift of tectonic plates..global warming..asteroid..etc
but one thing for sure..change is coming whether we like it or not... in world where future events are about to be unfolded for us.


----------

